# KICK ASS



## Shinigami357 (Dec 23, 2010)

I happened to just have gotten a copy just yesterday, watched it twice today. Man, such a cool movie! 



Spoiler



Especially hit-girl, and the whole "lost schoolgirl routine" towards the end.


 I hope they make a sequel soon.

The comics were cool, too, and I heard they are making the second "book", so maybe there'll be a sequel in a year or so.



Spoiler



BTW, what on earth was big daddy shouting as he was getting burned to death? I couldn't make heads or tails out of it.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

I watched it only because of Nicolas Cage.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 24, 2010)

I saw this movie a while ago on my DS (needless to say, not the best quality). I liked it, I didn't love it.


----------



## cornaljoe (Dec 24, 2010)

If you like that go watch Scott Pilgrim vs The World.  Both pretty awesome movies.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

Alright, I finally found it. Props to IMDB and Google, finally I can sleep in peace, wahahahahahaha.



Spoiler



BTW, Robin's Revenge... Cool concept, really cool concept.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2010)

It was a pretty good film, very funny and entertaining. 
I really liked the humour, it really made me laugh a lot.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> BTW, what on earth was big daddy shouting as he was getting burned to death? I couldn't make heads or tails out of it.



I have to watch the movie, but I think he was telling her what to do. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> I watched it only because of Nicolas Cage.




Seriously? IMHO Chloe Moretz stole the whole film.



Spoiler



"OK, you [censored]. Let's see what you can do now." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









EDIT: How dare I misquote the great hit-girl???


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 25, 2010)

This and Scott Pilgrim are my favourite movies of 2010. The movie just worked perfectly. I was expecting a parody of Super Hero movies but what I got was brutal, true and damned funny in places.


----------



## Urza (Dec 25, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim is fucking terrible.

It's basically Twilight, for gamers instead of 12 year-old girls. Paper-thin plot drizzled on top of a spongey loaf of fan service. 





Kick Ass however was a pretty good adaptation of the graphic novel. I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Issac (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmm, put spoiler warnings for those who haven't seen it... dude!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Hmm, put spoiler warnings for those who haven't seen it... dude!




Whoops. You have a point.



BTW...

IMDB says they've announced the sequel. Cool, something out there to wait for.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 25, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Scott Pilgrim is fucking terrible.
> 
> It's basically Twilight, for gamers instead of 12 year-old girls. Paper-thin plot drizzled on top of a spongey loaf of fan service.
> 
> ...


Yeahhhhh, the stories not meant to be taken seriously.Twilight expects you to take it's shitty Mary Sue story seriously.


----------



## Urza (Dec 25, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That distinction is not relevant to my point at all.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Scott Pilgrim is fucking terrible.
> 
> It's basically Twilight, for gamers instead of 12 year-old girls. Paper-thin plot drizzled on top of a spongey loaf of fan service.
> 
> ...





I'm pretty sure Scoot Pilgrim doesn't mess up it's references though, unlike, say, sparkly vampires. And wasn't it made by like a big gamer/fan? That prob explains it. I will prob get this movie when I see a decent copy pop up.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 25, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure it is. You don't mention a paper thin story if it's MEANT to be like that. But then again, I never saw the movie, I just read the graphic novels, so you could be right, and it could be an abomination like Twilight.


----------



## Urza (Dec 25, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for your argument to be valid, there would have to be something of value present as a substitute for plot, excusing it's absence.

Having barely managed to churn through the first two novels, I can say with all confidence that there is nothing of value present in those pages.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

Are we seriously using spoilers for Kick-Ass? Shit, might as well use spoilers for the first Spider-Man film.

Also, Scott Pilgrim is an amazing film, I'm a huge fan of Edgar Wright.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Technically, video games are a creation of fiction too. Dracula is actually a bit more real than say, Mario, because he was based more-or-less on this crazy dude in Transylvania (Vlad teh Impaler). I can understand changing some of it if it is for the sake of continuity, but sparkling is just, I dunno, way too lame for a plot device, and more of a "look this is a non-threatening vampire, 15 year-olds" thing. I think the only time they used it for any effect was when he was gonna go out butt-naked (so I've heard) in the middle of some city somewhere, and he'll get punished for it.

Anyway, that's not the point. I'm off to wait for the sequel (hopefully really soon) to kick-ass.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 25, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that's your opinion. I enjoyed all 6 (the first 2 are a bit slow, I do admit), and got all the references just fine, even the obscure onces like "THAC0", which most gamers wouldn't get.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Are we seriously using spoilers for Kick-Ass? Shit, might as well use spoilers for the first Spider-Man film.
> 
> Also, Scott Pilgrim is an amazing film, I'm a huge fan of Edgar Wright.




Just in case there are people (like me) who didn't watch it when it got released. I should really be regretting that, but this movie made my christmas (darn holiday sucks) so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Urza (Dec 25, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Technically, video games are a creation of fiction too. Dracula is actually a bit more real than say, Mario, because he was based more-or-less on this crazy dude in Transylvania (Vlad teh Impaler). I can understand changing some of it if it is for the sake of continuity, but sparkling is just, I dunno, way too lame for a plot device, and more of a "look this is a non-threatening vampire, 15 year-olds" thing. I think the only time they used it for any effect was when he was gonna go out butt-naked (so I've heard) in the middle of some city somewhere, and he'll get punished for it.


The concept of a "vampire" predates Vlad and the Dracula-era by an enormously large amount of time, and contrary to common belief, the character Dracula was not based on Vlad Tepes (except in name). This bringing up my point again, Stoker's _Dracula_ (and the works which inspired it) was a completely new and different take on vampires which hadn't really been seen prior to the 19th century.

Mario, on the other hand, is a definitive character and more of a pop culture reference.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 25, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Scott Pilgrim is fucking terrible.
> 
> It's basically Twilight, for gamers instead of 12 year-old girls. Paper-thin plot drizzled on top of a spongey loaf of fan service.


You're entitled to your opinion but I resent any comparison between Pilgrim and Twilight. At least the characters in Scott Pilgrim are interesting. I have friends who are far from gamers but still enjoyed the movie.


----------



## narutofan777 (Dec 25, 2010)

yeah movie was cool but i was expectin it to be more crazy


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 25, 2010)

For me its the first film to better the comic though I would prefer "love interest" ending to be the same as the comics.

Kick Ass 2 I can't say is off to a great start, its just ok but then its only the first issue. I really hope it doesn't take ages to get the issues out like last time.


----------



## Theraima (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey, Scott Pilgrim was hell good. I enjoyed it very much. One of the best movies I've seen in like a year. I did watch Kick Ass last summer, but I wasnt focusing on the movie, so Im thinking maybe I should watch it again. I do remember that it was rather funny.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 26, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I thought we were talking in terms of use in fiction? Rural legends concerning dead bodies should hardly count, seeing as vampires are known as vampires because of the fiction.



Argh... Getting sidetracked again... Gotta sit by and wait for sequel quietly...


----------

